# Tank lighting



## Camper (Feb 7, 2009)

I wanna know whats the best light fixture for a 10 gallon tank. The tank is 
20x10x12 and is for plants


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I prefer using Home depot Ge fluorescent lighting. They are self enclosed and plugable.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As it is the nature with these types of questions, you're bound to get a variety of answers as to what people think is "the best". What kind of plants do you want to grow? Do you want it to be high maintenance or low maintenance? These decisions ultimately affect what type of lighting you should get.


----------



## Camper (Feb 7, 2009)

I would say low maintenance, and for the plants I still have no idea yet. Any suggestion?


----------



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

if price is not too important..I'd probably go with a coralife 20" aqualight (28 watts I believe)
Not very strong light for 10G (keeps the algae away), but should be enough for most plant, they also look great on a tank

If you are looking for higher light and dont' want to spend too much...you can get a few 6700K 26W CF screw in bulbs from Walmart ($3-5 each?), and pickup some cheap clip-on / swing-arm light fixture...like these http://www.staples.ca/ENG/Catalog/cat_sku.asp?CatIds=87,103,104&webid=22144&affixedcode=WW

The standard hood / 18" fluorescent strip light is usually too weak for growing any plants.


----------



## Camper (Feb 7, 2009)

Ya I think I might go with the Coralife 20", they are selling @ BA for $59.99
Is there any place cheaper than BA?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You could always take a look at fluorescent bulb fixtures at your local hardware store; they often have better prices than BA's.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

BA's Dominates prices check online and compair. I found a price on the net that was Wayyyyy cheaper. They said they will match that price, so im gona save 39$ on my Coralife 24" single linear strip. Its on the net for 56$ i payed 95$ EPIC FAIL. lol

Neways lighting should be ez for ur 10g. lol im just saying dont goto Big als they seem to over price a bit much.


----------

